# Painting robes (for my Fallen Angels) help??



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everone

I am getting ready for a tournament in a week time & one unit I am useing will be a unit of Chosen, acting as Fallen Angels.

However I have one problem. That trying to get really great looking robes, be your classic white-ish bone coloue like GW Dark Angels. So just to ask people for help on what colour/how do you paint your robes. 
Mainly looking for the shade part but if there any Tutorials or if people can give me a quick run down of how they painted there robes.
I
should also note it is Games Workshop paint only I am useing.

Thanks

IP

Here a copy of Stus Fallen Angels from the GW site before it went all funny (save these onto my photo bucket).










This is the effect I wish to get on my own Fallen Angels. Thanks


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

When i painted my inquisitors coat i achived the same sort of look by using a very dark base coat, and dry brushing with bleached bone. I then went on to wash and dry brush about 8-10 times using very thin paint and a lot of ink. the result achived was very good but took alot of time


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

For quick results you could try bleached bone over black primer followed by devlan mud wash.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd keep it to four different stages (not inc basecoat) and use a foundation paint:

Black base, Khemri Brown, highlight Bubonic Brown, highlight Bleached Bone... finish with a Devlan Mud or Gryphonne Sepia wash, depending on whether you want a dark tone (Devlan) or a slightly aged one (Gryphonne).

I'd mix the colours and do lots more layering but for speed just using the flat colours should be fine.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks everone :biggrin:




> For quick results you could try bleached bone over black primer followed by devlan mud wash.


I just try that a few min ago :biggrin: It was desert yellow, then Bleach Bone, devlan mud wash & then dry brush with bleach bone (about 3 light coats) & then a finial dry brush of skull white.

Nice quick & has a nice dirty look as Fallen Angels been around for a while. Yet still has the look in the photo I shown above :biggrin:

Very happt & main thing is, beside the base caot it pretty quick since the tournament this Sat coming.

Thanks everone

IP


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Good luck at that tournement btw. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben_Weekes (Nov 23, 2008)

i use a very long winded approach but the results are the best in my opinion with very even colour.
snakebite leather basecoat
snakebite leather/elf flesh over entire area
elf flesh (leaving snakebit leather mix in recesses
elf flesh/bleached bone over area painted b4 levaving 1mm gap showing the elf flesh
bleached bone highlights
bleached bone/skull white fine highlights
skull white extreme hightlights
gryphonne sepia wash

sounds long winded but its worth it

just remember to keep your paint watered down to avoid clumping


----------

